# homemade miniatures



## alsih2o (Jun 12, 2002)

gospog and kengar have shown the guts to post homemade minis(see ubdead beholder and roper at gospogs post) and as a sculptor, it got me curious..

 anyone else out there wanna send some visuals from their homemade mini?

 i don't care if it is a 7 headed hydra cast in silver and plated in gold, or a layer of green spray paint making g.i. joe into an orc, let's see what you got!


----------



## S'mon (Jun 12, 2002)

I remember the indescribably beautiful origami miniatures someone posted awhile back... *sigh*


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 12, 2002)

good as this? http://www.origamiboulder.com/


----------



## S'mon (Jun 12, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *good as this? http://www.origamiboulder.com/ *




You're _so_ bad...!


----------



## kengar (Jun 12, 2002)

*reposting roper image as per request*


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: reposting roper image as per request*

You can check out the viscious Twizzler naga from our home game.

I'll try to put the image here, but no promises....







[edit - trying to reduce picture size]


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 12, 2002)

barrendd nobeard,  "farmer in the dell" really?  lol!


----------



## Zerovoid (Jun 12, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *good as this? http://www.origamiboulder.com/ *




That is awesome!


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 12, 2002)

in order to keep this current for those who need time to get their feces coagulated.....i say-BUMP


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 12, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *barrendd nobeard,  "farmer in the dell" really?  lol! *




It was my first 3e character.  I spend a while making him (45 minutes?), we're about to start, and the DM says, "What's his name?"  I stammer, hem & haw, and blurt out "Defarmerll" - I don't know why!


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jun 12, 2002)

Check out the Rock Lord! 

http://www.mysticeyegames.com/GMR.html

...and the related thread:

http://test.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14873


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 12, 2002)

upper_krust,

 at first i thought yours was a shameless plug, but RIGHT ON!!! what a great use for all that storehoused godzilla merch that wasn't exactly snapped up!

 wonder if they will do special rules for those cup-toppers....


----------



## Sodalis (Jun 12, 2002)

Rock lord- that is awesome


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jun 12, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *upper_krust,*




Hi there!  



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *at first i thought yours was a shameless plug, but RIGHT ON!!!*




Or even 'ROCK ON!!!' 



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *what a great use for all that storehoused godzilla merch that wasn't exactly snapped up!*




MegaRancor (Star Wars toy) versus the UberTriffid (House Plant).



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *wonder if they will do special rules for those cup-toppers.... *




Surely one of those Russian Ceramic Dolls would reign supreme - you can't kill it, it just keeps getting smaller and smaller. 

The COSSACK LEGION! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jun 12, 2002)

By the way I love that Roper kengar!


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 12, 2002)

meet me when it comes out there upper-krust- your russian nesting doll doesn't stand a chance against my collection of military salt and pepper shakers!! (shakes real fist in mock rage)

 seriously tho, anyone have any homemade minis?


----------



## Tewligan (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey, what a timely post.  I finally cleared a more than 1'x1' space on my painting table a couple of days ago, and I've been considering having a go at sculpting something.  I made a marine for my WH40K army a few years ago (well, his legs and torso, anyway), and I was pretty pleased with it.  I've been flipping through my monster books lately, trying to decide what looks doable.  My putty and sculpting tools are waiting in plain sight on the table - I figure if they're where I can see them, they'll magically leap into my hands and force me to sculpt.  Anyway, I hope to start on something this week - I'll put up pics if it doesn't come out looking like a green epoxy turd.  Anyone else have something to show in the meantime?  It's show and tell time, people.


----------



## Storminator (Jun 13, 2002)

Shouldn't this be in the minis forum?

PS


----------



## BButler (Jun 13, 2002)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> *I'll put up pics if it doesn't come out looking like a green epoxy turd.  *




C'mon, use your imagination.  If it ends up looking like a green epoxy turd, tell everyone that you meant it to look that way, because it's an *excremental.*


----------



## Crypt King (Jun 13, 2002)

*Look to the sky!*



			
				Storminator said:
			
		

> *Shouldn't this be in the minis forum?
> 
> PS *




Thanks Captain Moderator, but there is no miniature forum...

Yeah, I've been having the same yearnings with the block of sculpty on my desk...


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 13, 2002)

5,183 members, and only 2 homemade minis?


 c'mon now....


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 13, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *5,183 members, and only 2 homemade minis?*



Uh, hello, there's *3* homemade minis.  Don't forget the Twizzler Naga!  OK, it wasn't hard to make, but it was tasty!

I once tried to make a mini.  (Upper_Krust will probably remember this story from Mark's mini chats.)

My son had a wizard with a viper familiar.  I thought, _How hard can it be to make a snake?_.  I mean, we all used to make little snakes out of Play-Doh when we were kids, right?

So I bought the "green stuff" (which is really blue stuff and yellow stuff).  I rolled some of the green stuff into a snake.  I added eyes and a mouth with dental tools I bought off e-Bay.  

And it was horrible!  It didn't even reach the level of Play-Doh snake.  I'm wiping tears of laughter from my eyes now, just thinking about it.  I already had great respect for sculptors, but this experienced magnified my awe of those who can sculpt.

I'm sure that Play-Doh snakes everywhere were laughing at my miserable attempt at making a viper mini.

It was so bad, I vowed (while trying not to laugh) never to show it to anyone.  Fortunately, my son (who hated it, becaues it was so bad that even a six year-old didn't like it) lost the mini and it was never seen again.  Except in my nightmares.

All this to say, BUMP.  And I think my next homemade mini will be....an ochre jelly.  Yeah, I think I can handle that!


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi Barendd mate! 



			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> *I once tried to make a mini.  (Upper_Krust will probably remember this story from Mark's mini chats.)
> 
> My son had a wizard with a viper familiar.  I thought, How hard can it be to make a snake?.  I mean, we all used to make little snakes out of Play-Doh when we were kids, right?
> 
> ...




The dreaded snake of death! HA HA! How could we forget! 

You were so ashamed you wouldn't even photograph it for the chat night! 

I take it, it made the Twizzler Naga look like Todd Lockwood's rendition of a Red Dragon!?


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 13, 2002)

trust me berrend nobeard, i had forgotten another, not the twizzler!


----------



## Richards (Jun 14, 2002)

I've created one mini in my life and appropriated a found object as another.  They're both the same creature: a black pudding.  My wife was doing some melt-soft-plastic-with-a-heat-gun arts & craft project, and I appropriated it just long enough to make a black blob as a black pudding.  It flattened and smoothed as it cooled, so that one's pretty low to the ground.  The other "black pudding" I found at work, when one of our printers started oozing out (how appropriate, huh?) this black gunk.  This second black pudding is all blobby and lumpy.

Of course, my kids make their own PC miniatures out of Lego people.  Not just swapping the right color pants, shirts, armor, and weapons, either - they've made cloaks with the appropriate heraldry emblems on them, an overcoat, and once even a plaid kilt and over-the-shoulder thingie.  Pretty creative, those two.

Sure do put my black puddings to shame.   

Johnathan


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 14, 2002)

Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> *You were so ashamed you wouldn't even photograph it for the chat night! *



*That's right.  The mini so bad that no one outside this house has ever seen it.  






I take it, it made the Twizzler Naga look like Todd Lockwood's rendition of a Red Dragon!?  

Click to expand...


 Yes, it did.  I was scared of Twizzlers for weeks!  *


----------



## d12 (Jun 14, 2002)

*really cheap*

If you have NO money just go to the wizards site and copy and paste several of their PC Portraits to Word.  Then cut out out a picture, trim to 1" on each side and tape it to a 1x1 peice of cardboard.  Bach of instant minis for $.01.


----------



## Tewligan (Jun 16, 2002)

So, I was just doing a little 'net browsing, and I came across www.lyonstudio.com  It's got several articles related to sculpting your own minis, a sculpting FAQ, and links to a bunch of other related sites.  If you're thinking about sculpting something, you should probably give this a look.

Oh, and I actually have a free day tomorrow, so I think I'm gonna take a crack at that putty.  My goal is to transform a wad of putty into something resembling the high gorgon from the Creature Collection.  Of course, that's subject to change, depending on how well I can translate sketch into sculpture - it may end up as a scenic green boulder if I get frustrated enough.  Either way, I'll put up a picture of my handywork (handicap?) when it's done.  Anyone else have a project started or in the works?


----------



## Mark (Jun 16, 2002)

Do conversions count?  I was working on taking some minis from Mage Knight ad converting them to something I would find more immediately useful.  It's a fairly involved process that I can try to capture in photos if it qualifies... 

"...it may end up as a scenic green boulder if I get frustrated enough..."   I know the feeling.


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 16, 2002)

i vote that if the twizzler naga counts, conversions count


----------



## Urklore (Jun 16, 2002)

WOW! Does anyone know if the creator of the rock lord is willing to make a few and sell em?


----------



## Mark (Jun 17, 2002)

Here you go...

Mage Knight Deep Spawn to D&D3E Troll Conversion

Feel free to give me some pointers!


----------



## the Jester (Jun 17, 2002)

I have a fantastic home-made dragon (made by a friend of me and sprung on the players by surprise when their characters fought a dragon!)  I don't have a picture or a camera, though... I'll have to try to get a photo taken.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jun 17, 2002)

Hi Mark mate! 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *Here you go...
> 
> Mage Knight Deep Spawn to D&D3E Troll Conversion
> 
> Feel free to give me some pointers!  *




I just replied in your message boards. Looking good. You are getting better. Are you going to do them all the same colour? (Also I thought you were going to do them green?)


----------



## Mark (Jun 17, 2002)

Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> *Hi Mark mate!
> 
> 
> 
> I just replied in your message boards. Looking good. You are getting better. Are you going to do them all the same colour? (Also I thought you were going to do them green?) *




Howdy Krusty! 

I still have the other two if I want to try out some other colo(u)r schemes. 

(I forgot to add a mushroom to the base for you...  )


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jun 18, 2002)

Mark said:
			
		

> *Howdy Krusty!  *




Hi Mark mate! 



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> *(I forgot to add a mushroom to the base for you...  ) *




...you are not a jedi yet!


----------



## FungiMuncher (Jun 18, 2002)

By day, he's a mild mannered host of a children's science show on public television...

But when the thugs are out, he becomes...

Mr. Sticky!  

The rubberized super hero!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a picture of a figure I made for a Champions rpg several years ago.  I made it from foil and papier-mâché.  The smaller figure if for when he had his shrinking power on.  One of my most favorite characters ever.

FungiMuncher


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 18, 2002)

Well here is my gargantuan black pudding 

my yahoo briefcase used to be open to the public till yahoo got greedy.


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 18, 2002)

One more pic of that Mini. 

unpainted GW's are for scale

Few moths ago I made 2 black puddings using black candle wax and wire. one is about 35mm across (7 feet wide or so game scale) with a wave like part of its bulk lifting up as if to cover a man sized victim. This mini is about right for the 1E and 2E black puddings.

Now the other one , I had been debating the size of the 3E  slimes. For some reason the oozes if 3e all have facings like a snake. What I am betting they thought the descriptions of the puddings xx wide and yy thick was referring to a oval / rectangle shape when the descriptive text actually referred to a sorta circular blob shape xx  round that was yy high.  After I decided that I was going to go with the xx round yy high interpretation [all pudding have been round since 1e] I decided to make the largest black pudding possible..

Size: 4.75 inches wide or 23 3/4 scale feet across [yes, an ooze the size of a Compact Disc]

material used 

1 AOL CD for the base
3 black votive candles
1 tube of thick P.V.A. glue[school, white, elmers glue all the same, just don’t waste your money on games workshop’s pva]
1 tube of cheap black gloss paint.
1 Small paint brush[not a good one used for minis]
1 bit of cheap string
1 fist sized hunk of Styrofoam
a couple feet of floral wire, thin 
a bit of masking tape.

I took the hunk of Styrofoam and tore off chunks to give the goo a wave like mass at one side, a mound that I would later attach a wire pseudopodia to and I cut a small hole into which I stuck a cone of masking tape. I glued the Styrofoam to the CD.

For the Psudopod I took the wire and made a thickest to thin to thick [¾” to 1/3” to ½”] shape with little open space. I attached this to the mound I had made for it. I then made a flat web of wire I attached to the crest of the slime wave to give it the look like its victim was about to suffer a wipe out.

Now have you seen the late 80’s / early 90s Blob remake? Do you remember the scene where the blob forms a mouth like opening to “swallow” the girl? I tried to make a opening like that on the pudding. To do so I took a bit of masking tape, rolled it into a cone and stuck it into the Styrofoam. Then I cut up the tape a little at the opening to give a organic look.


Next to make sure the white of the Styrofoam did not show through I painted the mass gloss black[also this helps to hide the wire a little better]. 

Once the paint was  dry I took a candle, lit it and dribble the wax onto the Styrofoam. I ran a pencil into the hole in the CD into the Styrofoam to hold it better


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 19, 2002)

My shoggoth does not photograph well but here are some attempts at taking its photo.


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 19, 2002)

An unfortunate 25 mm teacher from the old indiana jones Mini line is shown in comparison to my Shoggoth


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 20, 2002)

Nice roper there, kengar, I'll have to post mine soon .

Mine was easyto make 

used foammcutter to make a stalagwhatever gave it a round maw with sandgrains for teeth, Used floral wire coated with dripping hotglue painted orange for tentacles. and finished up with a red gem eye.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jul 8, 2002)

*Origami*

This guy made a bunch of origami miniatures for use with Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil.  Monte Cook himself has highly praised these miniatures...

http://www.origami.as/dnd/gallery.html


----------



## kengar (Jul 26, 2002)

*scenery pics*

This is the thread I meant to post these pics to originally. Since I just spotted this thread again (couldn't find it before), I'll post the link to the other thread.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18042


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 25, 2002)

It was made by:

twisting pipe cleaners [channel] into the desired form. [sorta like a pipe cleaner tree]

I then burned the outer fuzz away with a cigarette lighter.

Twisted body into pose

Used hot glue to attach to 20 cent washer

Applying Hot glue to entire form using nozzle to shape texture to get the slimy textures.

I then Primed with black automotive primer

Base coated with black ink & white glue mix I had.

Spray Gloss coat 1 & 2

I added floral wire for the feeder tendrils inside the mouth that I painted purple at bottom to red tips [pic did not capture this]

Spray Gloss coat 3 & 4

Dry-brushed orange. purple, yellow and green metallics for the oil slick iridescent sheen.

Spray Gloss coat 5

mixed white glue with sand and buried wyrm's tail to make Cthonian look like it was burrowing out of the base.


----------



## Drakmar (Dec 25, 2002)

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=32169

there is my completed (but unpainted) half-orc monk.

my in progress human white crane style monk

and um.. other stuff.


----------



## pogre (Jan 1, 2003)

This is a mini conversion I did. I have sculpted quite a few figs - I'll try to post some later. This figure started out as some warrior from a space combat game. I did a lot dremel work on her and added a few bits.


----------



## pogre (Jan 1, 2003)

Here is the very 1st mini I sculpted - 7 years ago. It's a Saurian (Lizardman) for a friend's RPG he was making at the time.

EDIT: I'll try to post some newer stuff later.


----------



## Gospog (Jan 3, 2003)

*Some Star Wars Stuff*

OK, follow the link to a page of Star Wars minis I made.

http://home.attbi.com/~gospog/sw_miniatures.html

Some are my own sculpts, while others are are conversions of existing models.

I have a lot more in the works, I just have to get to taking some pictures!


----------



## Drakmar (Jan 3, 2003)

Just for the sake of something or other.

my completed Norse Warrior Hrothgar Ragnorson.

unpainted.  that comes later.


----------



## 0-hr (Jan 4, 2003)

Here are my first sculpty monster attempts: a gibbering mouther and a horde of Lemures. Some day I hope to advance beyond oozes...












(The skeletons etc. are just there for scale. The wall is a balsa foam thing that I made and the pillars are standard Mage Knight props.)


----------



## Gospog (Jan 4, 2003)

Ki Ryn,

Your Lemures are awesome!  Thier facial expressions are perfect!

Nice work!


----------



## Tewligan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Scratch-built fighter/mage*

Here's a mini I finished up recently.  He's Kneadatite over a wire armature.  Side and back pics can be seen in my thread on this same topic further down the forum page.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 13, 2003)

With the help of the new pics of my home made minis i cast _Animate Thread_.

Fetid pile
http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/fetid_pile.jpg

Shoggoth
http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/shog_small_mouth.JPG
http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/still_too_big_shog.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/shog2_big.jpg

Cthonian
http://home.comcast.net/~frankthedm/wormy.JPG


----------



## nyrfherdr (Sep 15, 2003)

I don't know if the attachment will work, but I sculpted the Snake Abomination on the right.






I have some other sculpts too.  I'll post them if I can.

Nyrf.

Here's a link to my Yahoo photo page.  I have painted mini's and my original sculpts in there...  I have some additional sculpts on the way.

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/coithome@pacbell.net


----------

